# schooling fish for 10 gallon



## jphan (Mar 2, 2008)

i just setup another 10 gallon and im planning to add 1 dwarf blue powdered gourami and a school of fish. wanna help give me suggestions on what fish i should get for the school. i do not want neons, black neons, cardnials, rummynose, and harelequin rasboras becuase i have them in other tanks.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

10 gal. is small so to have a stunning schooling fish of at least 10-15, I would say you'd have to go with some kind of pygmy or nano fish. Pygmy rasboras are popular. I haven't done too much research on the different species but there are some real nice ones. They max out at just under 1" in size, which means you can have a decent sized school, even in a 10 gal. tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they are called microrasbora, not pygmy rasbora.....I would recommend boraras merah.....they only grow 0.8"!


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

i got a school of 13 danios in my 10g...


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

I have a dozen ember tetras in my 10g. They school nicely.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

x3 on nano fish- there's a great list over in the nano forum, plus www.franksaquarium.com tends to carry a nice selection in stock.


----------



## jphan (Mar 2, 2008)

o yea forgot to mention taht i would like to buy these fish at my lfs's and they usually don't carry nano fish. i don't trust buying fish online lol.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's no much room for fish to swim in a 10gal, and that's what you need so see schooling behavior. If you can't find any nano fish, you're not very likely to see that much schooling, b/c larger fish just need more room to swim.

Some of the smaller tetras would probably get you the closest. Bloodfins, rummies or cardinals...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> they are called microrasbora, not pygmy rasbora.....I would recommend boraras merah.....they only grow 0.8"!


no microrasbora is the former genus of CPDs (celestial pearl danios) when they were still thought to be rasbora and were called galaxy rasbora, pygmy rasbora are _Boraras maculatus. _

try anything in the genus boraras


(edited since i saw i put "family boraras", when its actually a genus)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the smallest available schooling fish is probably rasbora hengeli or espei at petsmart, or neon tetra..


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 4 Pristella tetras in my 10 gal and they school very tightly during the day. You might be able to fit 5-7 along with a dwarf gourami.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I've never had any rasboras that schooled, in large or small tanks. I currently have a group of Boraras brigittae that, while fun to watch, don't school either so, I would probably skip the rasboras if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Digsy said:


> I've never had any rasboras that schooled, in large or small tanks. I currently have a group of Boraras brigittae that, while fun to watch, don't school either so, I would probably skip the rasboras if that's what you're looking for.


you've never had rasbora hengeli


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wondering, how many schooling fish do you have to put together before it's considered a school?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

in my opinion 7 to 9, I had five tetras that didn't school, but I got 2 more and now they school in a cool little group of 7


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Good number there.

I think for a 10g you can go up to a dozen with small schooling fish.

Basically the more you can fit comfortably the better when it comes to schooling fish. 

One of my favorite videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWj71L7khPE


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Some small schooling fish: 

- pygmy, hastatus, habrosus cories
- neon, ember, cardinal, black neon, glow light tetras
- blackwing hatchetfish
- dwarf pencilfish
- CPD
- phoenix, sparrow rasboras, boraras micro, asian rummynose, bororas maculatus


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

dekstr said:


> One of my favorite videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWj71L7khPE


ROFL I can't believe I just watched that whole thing... pretty well choreographed to the music, though!!!:fish:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its beautiful


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

By the way, CPDs aren't good beginner fish, they are demanding


----------

